# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Ön-Türk Uygarligi Arastir

## undenuejalvew

ARKADAşLAR üAĞLAYANDA BİR üN-TüRK UYGARLIGI ARAşTIRMALARI MERKEZININ OLDUGUNDAN VE BURADA KISITLI IMKANLARLA DEVCESINE üALIşMALAR YAPAN BIRILERININ OLDUGUNDAN HABERINIZ VAR MI??? BEN ESKI TURK KULTURU UZERINE YUKSEK LISANS YAPMAKTAYIM BURAYI VE BASKAN KEMAL ERMETINI BU SAYEDE TESADUFEN BULDUM. BU KONUYA GüNUL VERMIS HERKES BENCE BURAYI ZIYARET ETMELI. BASKAN KEMAL ERMETIN'DEN üN-TURK KONUSUYLA ILGILI TUM DETAYLARI BELGELERIYLE ALMANIZ MUMKUN. ETRUKSLERIN TURK OLDUGUNU MEZARLARDA YAPTIGI GENETIK üALIşMALARLA KANITLAYAN BIR ITALYAN UNIVERSITEDEKI AKADEMISYENIN üALIşMA RAPORLARINA KADAR ELINDE TUM BILGILER VAR BENCE HERKES BU HAZINEDEN FAYDALANMALI

üN-TüRK TARİHİ ARAşTIRMALARI MERKEZİ
Adres: Park cd. Nu: 30 Kat: 6 34403 üağlayan / İstanbul
Tel: 0212 240 65 55 / 0212 343 80 62
Kemal Ermetin Cep Tel: 0532 502 50 02
[email protected]

----------


## a_iverson

Kimsenin bundan haberi yoktur herhalde. Ben bile daha yeni öğreniyorum böyle bir merkezin varlığından. Gerçi halen faal durumda mı bilmiyorum. üünkü ne tanıtımları var ne de internette kendilerine ait bir site. Bence daha fazla duyurmaları lazım kendilerini.

----------

